
I Passed My AWS Solution Architect (Associate) Exam (2018) - leggettr
https://robertleggett.blog/2018/12/02/how-i-passed-the-aws-certified-solution-architect-associate-exam/
======
jlgaddis
C'mon, man... I'm getting tired of flagging your posts.

~~~
leggettr
Then don't, they may not be helpful to you but they are to others, they do
have up votes, meaning individuals are getting benefit from them and up voting
them. The amount I post compared to the number of entries each day is very
minimal and your time might be better spent looking at posts that benefit you
rather then flagging ones that don't

